# I'm so annoyed with myself!!



## clarebear86 (May 16, 2008)

there i was looking on ebay and i came across 2 mac eyeshadows from the same seller, i know there are alot of fakes on ebay so i messaged her for more pics... she said she was away and apologised she also said that she was aware of the amount of fakes on ebay and she could assure me they were real...

silly me fell for it!

Bought the 2 i wanted, They came in the post today and there fake.... im so annoyed cause i swore i wouldnt buy off ebay anymore and i havent since finding this forum (as u guys sell amazingly cheap make up compared to what u get over here)

iave contacted her and she tells me there 100% real.. i kno there not and have asked her to add me to msn so i can show her the differences between a real and a fake but as yet she hasnt replied!

anyone else done this? what was the outcome?

i hope i can get my money back cause if not they will just end up going in the bin.

oooooooooooooo so annoying!!!

rant over


----------



## Johnnie (May 16, 2008)

That's why I never buy things from the internet. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## clarebear86 (May 16, 2008)

suppose i should kno better


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2008)

I purchased pigment samples right before ebay started banning them, and got 6 fakies, the dealer said they were real, i opened a paypal dispute, they wanted a letter with MAC letterhead stating that they were fake, I couldnt get that cause MAC basically said "that's what i get for not buying from them" so I lost 30 bucks





good luck and remember, always buy off your fellow muters!! In most cases, with members with good feedback, you cant go wrong!


----------



## -Liz- (May 17, 2008)

aw im sorry to hear that, i cant believe they wanted a mac letterhead, so stupid


----------



## KatJ (May 17, 2008)

Maybe you can try the dispute option, and hopefully have better results than Aprill. I'm sorry you got such a bad deal. Good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you!! It's so hard to be trusting these days especially when she says that she knows how many fakes are out there. Did you leave her neg. feedback?? I hope you can get your money back!


----------



## ticki (May 17, 2008)

man, i remember a time when you could get a lot of good MAC stuff cheap. now i don't buy anything off ebay any more. this just reinforces it for me. so sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Bec688 (May 17, 2008)

Aww that really sucks! I have bought a couple of MAC items on ebay before, and mine were fine, but I guess it was luck of the draw! Sorry bout that sweets, I know how frustrating that would be!


----------



## pinksugar (May 17, 2008)

how annoying! I hope there is some resolution for you





it's pretty bad that she played you out with that whole tale of how she knows how many fakes are out there!

sorry to hear about this


----------



## clarebear86 (May 17, 2008)

i suppose we all learn from mistakes!!

ive bought genuine things off ebay but ive had my fair share of fakes!

i still havent heard from her, in future i will stick to my pals on mut there are a couple of diamonds on here


----------



## princessraini30 (May 17, 2008)

I recently purchased an eyeshadow that was a fake, I just told the seller I wanted my money back or I would open a paypal dispute and he quickly refunded my money. That's the only fake I've received out of dozens of purchases on ebay. So I guess I'm just lucky then. Hope it goes better for you!


----------



## Anthea (May 17, 2008)

Thats awlful, just can't stand deceptive people. Just out of interest what was it about your ebay purchase that you could tell it was fake?


----------



## clarebear86 (May 19, 2008)

the eyeshadow itself, check my ost in make up talk

im hoping u guys will be able to confirm it


----------



## laurreenn (May 29, 2008)

ebay is trying to become more and more buyer friendly (sellers cannot leave negative feedback for buyers, so you could leave a neg. feedback for the seller and not affect ur feedback at all) so you might start with leaving him a negative feedback to warn others, and then opening a paypal dispute.


----------



## nanzmck (May 29, 2008)

can you post pics as to what a fake looks like?

im not really understanding atm~


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 29, 2008)

Im sorry. I have only bought two mac items from ebay and I got lucky they were real but it seems there are too many bad sellers now days


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

Unfortunately due to the many ripoffs on ebay, i'm scared to buy much of anything on there, especially anything mac.


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

do they work well?


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2008)

Do they work well anyways, even though they are fake?

It sucks that it happend, and it's a lesson learned, but if they work a little decently, i guess it's better then nothing right?


----------



## Tyari (Jun 15, 2008)

That totally sucks... I'd like to see pics too...


----------



## MsAubreyM (Jun 15, 2008)

If you paid via Paypal, you have more leverage to get your money back. Do make a noise though (lodge a complaint to Ebay, to PayPal etc...). I did and it worked (though case is slightly different- item did not arrive).

do check out the feedback and scores of sellers. If all fails- go with what your gut(intuition) tells you.


----------

